# how mnay pygos in a 60g



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

i was thinking of 6 natts and 2 carbie and 1 tern otherwise known as a yellow natt. would they all fit happily for life in them? add more take out some?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

wow eric. that is a lot. i wouldnt put to many p's in a 60gal. i would suggest the max of 4. you decied what p's you want. 4 cariba would be cool

the main rule is 20gal per piranha. oh and welcome to the board. i have seen you around p-fish,i see you made your way over here.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Yeah 4 would be cool for a 60 gal. Try and mix 'em up, 1 of each if you can. And then you can sell me the others.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

just four? aww crap i wanted to have a frenzy when feeding. yeah i see you around p-fish too. i caaaaan try to overcrowd them. less territory. heh. maybe take out the tern since they grow big and add in a natt or something. i just wanted the tern because it is yellow and tank will be mainly red. how about 1 tern 2 caribe 3 natts? that better? any other suggestions?


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

bro, 6 fish is to many for a 60gal. you can do it man. but there going to kill eachother off for room. no more then 4.


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

get 2 cariba 1 red and 1 ter


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

id say 3 or 4 fish MAX, not six, geezes poor fish have no room!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

ok thanks guys. what size tank do i need then to hold all the fishs i want? 100g? 6-9 P's


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

do the math, one piranha per 20 gals, however a rhom must be in a tank by its self, a 100 gal for a rhom, and some other rare piriahas id say 30-40 gals a fish, but red bellys and stuff, 20 gals per fish.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

well, i have a 180gal with 9 8"+ pygos. but, 100gal should be good for 6 p's. 20gallons per piranha bro. make sure you have a canopy on the aquarium...lol you dont want them jumping out. i had a 9" red jump out on me when i wasnt home. that was a few years ago tho. keep us updated on your pygo tank, and dont forget to post pics. you can see my pics here on this thread. http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...t=ST&f=5&t=1136


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

will do! all i need to do now is look for a tank so i can get the ball rolling


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Eric, think about it, for life if each fish gets 10"-12", you wanted to put 9 12" fish in a 4' long tank? For the life of these fish you are looking at a 180 gallon tank, at least. The guy with 19 pygos in a 125 on pfish is crowded now but wait until those fish reach full size.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

You should only put 3, But four would not hurt.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

If you decide on cariba, don't get more than 3, because they are generally the more agressive and territorial fish, compared to redbellies. For redbellies, go with four, max!!!
And even with these numbers, you might have to upgrade once they hit the 10-11"marker, but that'll take many years....


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i had a 12" red that was 5 years old once....


----------



## Petzl88 (Feb 5, 2003)

I agree with Rhom. 2 caribe, 1 red, and 1 yellow.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> aww crap i wanted to have a frenzy when feeding.


 you can still get a feeding frenzy with them but i think i know what you want. If you cant get your hands on a bigger tank and you want some other species other than P's I can give you a list of a few that will also give you what your looking for :smile:


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Get a bigger tank!

otherwise...3 Cariba will do fine in 60 g.


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

4 at most
MAD


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

try 3 reds and 2 smaller species of the pike cichlid as long as you provide them with caves they should get along just fine.
this would provide for a real nice blend of feeder torture...
...the ones by the P's will get torn to pieces while the ones from the pikes will get swallowed whole with parts of the body still protruding from the mouth while the feeder sufficates to death...
, just another suggestion :







:


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I would go with 3-4 pygos.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

I can't believe no one asked what sized fish hes even putting in the tank. Sure 5 or 6, 12 inch reds are gonna be to large for a 60 gallon, but personally ive only seen a 12 inch red once in my entire life, and it wasn;t even on one of the pirahna forums. I'm gonna suggest go with 6-7 reds, as long as they are small they are gonna take awhile to reach 12 inches (if they even will reach that size) and by that time you might be out of the hobby. Caribe, ternetzi, and piraya i'd go with a few less maybe 4-5 as long as they are small. And trust me when your fish get large enough you will probably end up getting either a larger tank or getting rid of them. Also a red thats 1/4 of an inch is not gonna be 10 inches in a year so don't believe everything you read. And yes the 20 gallon rule is ok to go by somewhat but even then you probably will eventually want something like 40 gallons a fish when they get up to the 12+ inch range. So if they are small put a few more in and then just get rid of the ones you don't like as much once they start to get cramped.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Outie said:


> I can't believe no one asked what sized fish hes even putting in the tank. Sure 5 or 6, 12 inch reds are gonna be to large for a 60 gallon, but personally ive only seen a 12 inch red once in my entire life, and it wasn;t even on one of the pirahna forums. I'm gonna suggest go with 6-7 reds, as long as they are small they are gonna take awhile to reach 12 inches (if they even will reach that size) and by that time you might be out of the hobby. Caribe, ternetzi, and piraya i'd go with a few less maybe 4-5 as long as they are small. And trust me when your fish get large enough you will probably end up getting either a larger tank or getting rid of them. Also a red thats 1/4 of an inch is not gonna be 10 inches in a year so don't believe everything you read. And yes the 20 gallon rule is ok to go by somewhat but even then you probably will eventually want something like 40 gallons a fish when they get up to the 12+ inch range. So if they are small put a few more in and then just get rid of the ones you don't like as much once they start to get cramped.


 In his question he said "how many for life". To me he is asking how many will be comfortable staying in a 60 gallon for the life of the fish without upgrading the tank or selling any off. For an answer you need to take into consideration the maximum size they could possibly obtain. If he asked how many 1/2" reds he could fit in a 60 gallon for 6 months before he upgraded, I think the answers he would receive would be much different.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

We'll either way im sure if he had an overstocked tank, especially a 60 gallon most of the fish's growth would be stunted anyways.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

just to clear things up i do want to overstock a little bit so there wont be much territory issues later on.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

Outie said:


> We'll either way im sure if he had an overstocked tank, especially a 60 gallon most of the fish's growth would be stunted anyways.


 No sh*t :smile:


----------

